# I almost died (LITERALLY)



## Concreteguy

"You almost died (literally), take it easy". This is what my surgeon said to me the same day he cleared me to return to training.


Why am I doing a log? I think this will answer some key questions pertaining to muscle memory and age. I will admit I'm at a bit of an advantage though. I just had a blood test done less than a month ago and my natural test numbers after being absolutely clean for over three(3) months is 1320.A none red flag result is between 300 and 800. Nope, that's not a typo. This is after doing gear for over twenty years and staying on at times for years. After a litany of tests and stress tests my heart, kidneys and liver are as good if not better than anyone's at the age of 58. My BP is 102 over 65.


I went in the hospital for a simple procedure that evolved into a medically induced coma that lasted 14 days and resulted in spending a month in a hospital bed. I LOST OVER 50LBS OF REAL MUSCLE during this time. 

The last two months have been spent reintroducing foods to my system and finding out what I can and can't eat.
I have gained 20 lbs since being released from care and will be putting the what I call the Bowl diet back into play. I spoke about the Bowl diet years ago over at PM and it works well on me. But since being home during recovery I read about Stan Effordings Vertical Diet witch employs the same things and also evolves constantly relevant to progression I will be doing his instead. He has implemented what I consider a much more healthy way (supplements) of doing this.

 In a nut shell I'm starting at 6oz of ground chuck and one cup of white rice as many times as I feel hungry with at least two hours between feedings. I will also be doing all kinds of supplements between the feedings that I will go over later. Natural supplements only. I'm using zero gear until I hit what I feel is the wall for a natural (muscle memory) rebound. 

So with all things on point:

Training
Diet 
Natural supplements

 I will fully exhaust the limits of my muscle memory.
I then plan to go low doses to try to recover the rest. I started a thread at PM about the low doses Matt Porter was doing at the time of his death and it went nowhere. It would seam the general consensus was he  wasn't on that low of doses based on the additional size he has recently put on. However there was, a pattern of believing size can be maintained with MUCH lower doses. One of the things I'm hoping can be proved is that previous size(not new size) can be recovered with low dosing. We will see...…..

After thinking this over I have decided to post a picture of myself after being released from the hospital for two days. This is what near death looked like for me. I will be starting the entire program in one and a half weeks. 


Warning: not for the faint of heart:


----------



## lycan Venom

Wow.. I wish you the best. Take it steady CG, you'll get back to being a monster in no time. I look forward to seeing your progress through logging.


----------



## danieltx

I'm glad you're logging you're comeback for us and I can't wait to see your progress. You're a great resource for our community and I really am glad to see you back at it, healthy, and continuing to do what you love.

It's also great to see your testosterone, vitals, organs, etc., in such good shape - it's my belief that genetics are our biggest determinant of how we fare with this lifestyle, and with good genetics and the right health precautions one can maintain good health into their later years. You're proof of that.

I'd love for the Professional Muscle Morality Police to see those stats just so their heads could finally explode.


----------



## Concreteguy

The PM "Muscle Morality Police". BIGA set the record straight with his The Truth thread didn't he?ROFLMAO. God how things have changed there. 12 years ago it was much more acceptable to be on huge cycles. Guys that knew what they were doing and just laid it out there. The thread Bulking Day by Concreter is a refreshing return to those days. Reading that reminded me of how much things have changed. NOW theres a bunch of guys spouting pure bullshit about small cycles and magically getting huge. Everyone is a super responder like Ronnie and Jay. IMO at least 75% of the guys posting pics in the picture thread are on no less than 2 grams at the time. But hey, what do I know.....lol.

 I know for me to get the snap crackle and pop going it takes at least that with a minimum of orals. I hate orals and never ever pounded them.


Speaking of orals I think once I roof my natty gains I'm going to run an anavar ONLY cycle with a few things to keep lipids in check. That's what I'm thinking at the moment. This could change though.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Welcome back CG!
Looking forward to see yr new log


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

^^^brother i applaud your strength & tenacity!!!!!

the pics are heart breaking, but you know what? ..i have no doubt that you can regain much of what you lost there


sub'd for sure my friend :headbang:


----------



## squatster

I have no question in my mind you can come back easy just natural. 
You need to fill the cells you have left-( as you can tell I am not getting technical)
How many do we loose permanently when inactive?
Will those ever grow back after a major trama?
Just have to open up what you have from lifting and fill them up and go from there. We need to find our own balance with nutrition
It will come back fast- 6 months and your docs will say WTF
May be a little more/ lot more technical but it's going to be an easy ride man.  Every day is a pcs


----------



## psych

After my accident they didnt think i would compete or walk again. Proved them wrong twice!


----------



## ASHOP

Glad your still with us brother, that's what matters the most. Muscle memory is a real thing and when your ready it will come back to you in no time.


----------



## johnnythunders

Wow what a phenomenal story.  Glad you’re still around and sharing the tale with us.  Inspirational for sure.  I’ll be following.


----------



## TripleOvertime

We are all rooting for you CG.  Muscle memory is a real thing.  We know you can do it.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well guys the time is growing short for the start of this whole deal. I've been banging around and found a lot of positive things to support "muscle memory" and why this should be a much easier ride than I expected. But as usual, I'm taking nothing for granite.

This vid is about five minutes and will explain it all in a nut shell...…..


[ame]https://youtu.be/DgpwijRBLDk[/ame]


----------



## Concreteguy

OK, this is the next fuckup in my life. Yesterday I go for a cola Naskapi first thing in the morning. When I come out of sudation I notice a acid taste in my throat. I ask if they put anything in my throat and they say no. By noon I have a 102.3 temp and I go straight to the ER. After an upper cat scan they determine I have asperation pneumonia caused by them letting stomach aid go down my left lunge during the procedure.

 I keep telling you guys my luck is "If it's raining pussy, I get hit in the head with a dick every time" and this is just another example. So I'm taking meds for this and will be for the next ten days. So my come back is postponed a little. No Biggy.


----------



## squatster

WTF
time to get the fuck away from that team man


----------



## Concreteguy

No, these doctors have nothing to do with the ones that did my main operation.


----------



## squatster

Dammm
There all trying to kill you man.
RUN AND HIDE BROTHA


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> "If it's raining pussy, I get hit in the head with a dick every time" .



this got me LOL!! 

joke aside , stay strong bro! bad days will pass soon. :headbang:


----------



## Concreteguy

Really hard to look at these guys. I can't believe this is me. But it is............ Monday the long climb back begins. It's sooooo tempting to just hammer gear but I'm not going to do it. Only food and training is in front of me. If I need gear it will be added. But for now thats my plan. I'm also going to be adding small amounts of (hgh and insulin) with every meal. For now I'll be at 2000 calories a day. I'm going to be doing upper body lower body training five days a week.  These pics show a 25lb gain over the first set in the opening post.


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, r u still working with Bleu?


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm too emmbarrased to ask anyone to help with this mess. What are they going to say?       "EAT"?  

When it first happened Bleu PMed me asking where the hell am I? My wife answered telling him I was in a coma and what happened. He was really upset and said when things are back on track to hit him up. I'm a long way from "back on  track"


----------



## Sandpig

I have no doubt you will achieve your goal.
Good luck

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Best of luck to you CG guy, looking FWD to your log and improvements. (Curious about the supps youll be using and why).


----------



## Victory

Sandpig said:


> I have no doubt you will achieve your goal.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk



:yeahthat:

You know what to do it will just take some time. You will be back to normal fairly soon. As you know you can eat half the gains back then add in some aas to bring you back to where you were before.


----------



## Concreteguy

The log wouldn't be of much use if I wasn't honest about every thing. So heres the truth. I got completely ready to go to the gym and drove half way there. I then turned around and drove back home. I'm too embarrassed to walk back in the gym being a fucking "Starving Marven" version of what I once was. I had guys looking back at me every time I lifted my head and looked around the gym and now they will be staring for a different reason. A bad and embarrassing reason that I just couldn't face yesterday. I know I have to man up to this and just do it but God damn it's going to suck guys. The last time they all saw me I was huge and full...………...know I will be a spectacle of embarrassment. 

I'm even considering staying home and just doing pushups and working with bands until I can some what put some size back on. I just have to figure this out. It would seam I figured out the entire plan on how to get back on the horse until I faced reality. Sucks to be me.


----------



## Sandpig

Come on buddy, you know a lot of this, whether you are healthy or not, is mental

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ

Concreteguy said:


> The log wouldn't be of much use if I wasn't honest about every thing. So heres the truth. I got completely ready to go to the gym and drove half way there. I then turned around and drove back home. I'm too embarrassed to walk back in the gym being a fucking "Starving Marven" version of what I once was. I had guys looking back at me every time I lifted my head and looked around the gym and now they will be staring for a different reason. A bad and embarrassing reason that I just couldn't face yesterday. I know I have to man up to this and just do it but God damn it's going to suck guys. The last time they all saw me I was huge and full...………...know I will be a spectacle of embarrassment.
> 
> I'm even considering staying home and just doing pushups and working with bands until I can some what put some size back on. I just have to figure this out. It would seam I figured out the entire plan on how to get back on the horse until I faced reality. Sucks to be me.



You had a medical reason for your current status, more specifically, a life-threatening condition. 

Get you ass back in the gym m-therfukker!

Who gives a shit if people look at you....you are there for you. If people you know don't understand and support your comeback in that gym, then fukk them too. 

I get what you are saying, I've missed months at a time for the last many years due to stuff that comes up and inconsistency, so I know the feeling (disclaimer: I know I didn';t have a life-threatening condition), but you have to put on your old man big boy britches and go in for yourself and your health and well-being. Get in there and ease into things....getting in there is more for mental health than physical, though both will be of benefit. 

I don't want to see and read another post like this again, CG!!!:banghead: 


:love1:


----------



## squatster

Don't you have other gyms in your area?
Join one for 2 months
Local ymca
Local $10 gym
Go join 1 man
Fuck your gym for now
Go tomorrow Right now
Just get back in
Way to many options not to go
Go tomorrow morning send- sign up- screw every thing and every one. 
No excuse at all
You need this


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I trained at home last night doing pushups and working with some warm up bands I have from doing shows. This isn't going to work. Tonight I'm going to put on a hoody and just go to the gym. It is what it is.

 You guys are right. I'm there for me not them...………...


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Well I trained at home last night doing pushups and working with some warm up bands I have from doing shows. This isn't going to work. Tonight I'm going to put on a hoody and just go to the gym. It is what it is.
> 
> You guys are right. I'm there for me not them...………...


I think considering what happened, you'll get a ton of support if anyone knows you and your situation.

It's amazing that you're even going back considering you were almost dead.


----------



## Concreteguy

I trained at Retro Fitness last night. A little chest , back, shoulders and arms. I'm so weak I thought the cable machine was jammed at first. I only trained on machines and went to failure most of the time. Tonight I'll do legs. I feel like a train wreck today. I'm drinking a lot of water and trying to eat well.


----------



## kavatime431

Much respect, eventually as you evolve people will be asking how you did it and got in such great shape. I am your age so if you were to get anywhere near where you were you will represent a small minority of the population to achieve great fitness. you have and will look better than most half your age..stay positive and keep moving forward..


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> I trained at Retro Fitness last night. A little chest , back, shoulders and arms. I'm so weak I thought the cable machine was jammed at first. I only trained on machines and went to failure most of the time. Tonight I'll do legs. I feel like a train wreck today. I'm drinking a lot of water and trying to eat well.



Good job man
You don't need to go back to your gym till your ready man.
No point at all


----------



## Gambel

CG, you’ve always been an inspiration to me and others. Your willingness to share your new journey in a transparent way will undoubtedly inspire many more people! Thank you!


----------



## Concreteguy

I trained at Atalla's gym in Egg Harbor NJ last night. That's my home gym. It was unbelievable how much positive support I received from everyone that knew me. They all kept saying "just be glad you still here with us". I guess I loose sight of that at times and should stay better grounded with reality.

 I did legs last night. Some guys helped me with 45lb plates on the sled. This was a good experience. Everyone including the owner kept saying "if anyone will make a come back, it's you dude". That made me feel good. Believe it or not my knees feel better this morning after doing legs. Go figure.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Concreteguy said:


> I trained at Atalla's gym in Egg Harbor NJ last night. That's my home gym. *It was unbelievable how much positive support I received from everyone that knew me. They all kept saying "just be glad you still here with us". I guess I loose sight of that at times and should stay better grounded with reality.*
> 
> I did legs last night. *Some guys helped me* with 45lb plates on the sled. This was a good experience. *Everyone including the owner kept saying "if anyone will make a come back, it's you dude"*. That made me feel good. Believe it or not my knees feel better this morning after doing legs. Go figure.



See man, that is exactly what I was talking about....manjor props for getting in there and facing it like a man, brother:headbang:

After the first time in, mentally it will be easier now. That's how a real gym should be...but even if there was no support, just getting in there mentally helps:action-smiley-054::action-smiley-033::headbang:


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey guys progress pics will be up tomorrow. Hopefully something has improved.lol


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey guys progress pics will be up tomorrow. Hopefully something has improved.lol


Btw, you mentioned your coach and getting back to work with him eventually and you just need to eat. I agree you need to eat but, if you want or need any help in the mean time, feel free to pm me. I would gladly offer any advice or help any way I could but, you know what you need to do so maybe it would just be some extra reassurance.

Glad to see you're getting back until the swing of things. You're getting back up from something most people would stay down from.


----------



## Concreteguy

Montego, that's huge of you to offer and I may just take you up on it? Your diets look Soooooo good brother. And the progress your making is fucking wild. Your really getting there.

I got in four training sessions and only the last one was kinda decent.

I think things are starting to wake back up. This may happen even faster than I thought possible? Look how my arms stared filling back in...…..


----------



## ASHOP

I had a pretty nasty accident a few years back and was unable to trine for almost 2 years. When I went back to the gym I had a hard time benching a 100lbs for reps. You have to do it for yourself and not care about anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Concreteguy

Ive been training every day this week. Upper and then lower. Im finally feeling normal being back in the gym. I have to work much harder at my diet. I'm just being lazy and not eating all the meals I should. More and more members are approaching me about hearing what happened and saying words of encouragement. That's pretty cool. Tonight is lower again and I'm ready to go. Starting to look like my traps may be waking up. The legs are for sure. Chest too.


----------



## grizz

Awesome progress after such a brutal time brother. You're already looking healthier and fuller. You've got this.


----------



## danieltx

Great progress man - you can see the arms and legs really coming back already.


----------



## Concreteguy

Thank you guys! My next set of pics will be up this weekend.

My strength jumped mid week. I had a great day of eating Thursday and this morning I'm not that hungry again. Really felt good walking out of the gym yesterday. I'm getting the train back on the tracks here.


----------



## montego

Btw, muscle memory [emoji6]


----------



## squatster

What I like to see is your finally smiling in the pic.
Any juice yet?
Supplements?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

grizz said:


> Awesome progress after such a brutal time brother. You're already looking healthier and fuller. You've got this.



Agreed. Doing great!


----------



## Sandpig

Concreteguy said:


> Thank you guys! My next set of pics will be up this weekend.
> 
> My strength jumped mid week. I had a great day of eating Thursday and this morning I'm not that hungry again. Really felt good walking out of the gym yesterday. I'm getting the train back on the tracks here.


That's awesome 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceboxbaby

Sandpig said:


> That's awesome
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk





What a story!! Good luck to you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Montego, thank you for posting up the side by sides! I had no idea how much came back the first week.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Montego, thank you for posting up the side by sides! I had no idea how much came back the first week.


That's what I was eluding too in our pms, I think you just need to continue what you were doing with the food. It's working so no reason to mess with it imo. When it stops, then we got work to do [emoji57]


----------



## BEASTZ6

CG. Your traps and shoulders are coming along nicely.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> What I like to see is your finally smiling in the pic.
> Any juice yet?
> Supplements?



Juice yet??? You nut. Hell no brother. I'm only back training two weeks now. I'm eating hamburgers and elbow pasta for most of my meals. I have four whole eggs and home fries in the morning. I'm going to switch that to 50grams of cream of rice with 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites.
The cream of rice isn't so bad with blue berries and Splenda in it.

This will be the beginning of the third week of training for me. I'm still doing a total body upper and then lower. So I'm hitting upper three times a week and lower twice.

My body weight is 184 as of this morning. If you forgot I was 152 walking out of the hospital. I'm happy with whats going on and how things are coming back at this point. I always want everything yesterday so of course it's not fast enough but with no gear and being 58 its at least coming back.


----------



## Concreteguy

Crist sakes, I almost forgot to post up this weeks progress pic.lol

This pic represents the end of two weeks back training. 

BTW: you guys have any ideas or suggestions lay it on me. The day I tell ya "I got it all figured out", don't walk run!        LOL


----------



## d2r2ddd

slowly but surely u are coming back cg!


----------



## pitshack

Holy shit dude, what a difference from the first pic. It was mentioned earlier but I think one of the most important things I noticed was the big smile on your face! Mindset is key and you know you got this! I admire your determination!


----------



## grizz

The steady progress in here is amazing. Nice work brother.


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ Thank guys for the kind words of encouragement.^^^^


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey (GREAT NEWS GUYS). Montego is now in charge of the diet and once this is on point we will move towards training. He sent me a very solid diet that's doable.
Theres enough variation to keep it interesting and help me get it down. You can see thought has gone into this and I'm pumped as hell to get started. 

 Thank you Montego!


----------



## AM1T

looking good bro!!, just remember you have the knowledge and know how, you will be back to being a monster in no time!!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey (GREAT NEWS GUYS). Montego is now in charge of the diet and once this is on point we will move towards training. He sent me a very solid diet that's doable.
> Theres enough variation to keep it interesting and help me get it down. You can see thought has gone into this and I'm pumped as hell to get started.
> 
> Thank you Montego!


I'm excited about it.

Hopefully I can help get you back to the previous physique and beyond.


----------



## Concreteguy

I have no idea whats left in the tank to draw upon but you guys know I'm all in. That's my character. 
 What I will say is my lifts are soo far off it's not even funny. The shit I was just repping with is unimaginable at the moment. It's really hard not stepping back on the gas but I'm going to hold off until things start to flatten out. (No gains)


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> Juice yet??? You nut. Hell no brother. I'm only back training two weeks now. I'm eating hamburgers and elbow pasta for most of my meals. I have four whole eggs and home fries in the morning. I'm going to switch that to 50grams of cream of rice with 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites.
> *The cream of rice isn't so bad with blue berries and Splenda in it.
> *
> This will be the beginning of the third week of training for me. I'm still doing a total body upper and then lower. So I'm hitting upper three times a week and lower twice.
> 
> My body weight is 184 as of this morning. If you forgot I was 152 walking out of the hospital. I'm happy with whats going on and how things are coming back at this point. I always want everything yesterday so of course it's not fast enough but with no gear and being 58 its at least coming back.



It's all coming along.  By the new year you'll be back to yourself!
As for the Cream of Rice, I use sugar free vanilla Nestle coffee creamer.  Makes it taste good!  Just buy the big one at the store.


----------



## Concreteguy

*Bio* said:


> It's all coming along.  By the new year you'll be back to yourself!
> As for the Cream of Rice, I use sugar free vanilla Nestle coffee creamer.  Makes it taste good!  Just buy the big one at the store.



That's what I'm talking about. Little things that make the meals go down better. TY BIO!


----------



## danieltx

G Hughes sugar free BBQ sauce is great for helping get any of your regular meals down. 10 calories per serving and comes in many flavors.

One of my favorites for helping get a ton of calories in with one meal is Enlightened Ice Cream. Calorie vary by flavor, but they to out at 400 per pint with 24 p / 76 c (24 sugar, 20 fiber) / 14 f. I'll throw that in a bowl with protein powder, flax, maybe oats, sunflower butter, etc., and I've got a 1,000+ calorie meal that's super tasty and easy to get down being so creamy.

Bob Evans mashed potatoes are another favorite. A 5oz. serving has 140 calories, 22 carbs, and 4.5 fat. Adding them to your whole food meals will make the rice / meat / etc. softer and creamier so it's easier to get it all down.


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys, I'm having a really hard time getting the meals down. I'm averaging about every other meal. I have never had a problem eating a controlled diet before. It was one of my strengths. Now it's the opposite. If I cant get the calories in I'm going nowhere fast here.

BTW: this has nothing to do with Montegoes diet. I love all the meals. I just cant eat them all in one day yet. Whats strange is the first day I hammered them all down like a fucking champ and thought this was going to be cake. WTF?????


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Guys, I'm having a really hard time getting the meals down. I'm averaging about every other meal. I have never had a problem eating a controlled diet before. It was one of my strengths. Now it's the opposite. If I cant get the calories in I'm going nowhere fast here.
> 
> BTW: this has nothing to do with Montegoes diet. I love all the meals. I just cant eat them all in one day yet. Whats strange is the first day I hammered them all down like a fucking champ and thought this was going to be cake. WTF?????


On training days are you having the same issue?

I would expect hunger to be up right now given you're coming off the surgery and training again.


----------



## Concreteguy

Before if I didn't want to eat I could jjust push the shit down and do it any way. Now I will start feeling like I'm going to evacuate it rapidly if I force any thing. Them working on my intestines have changed the game a little for me. I was thinking MK67 to pick up the appetite. Thoughts?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Before if I didn't want to eat I could jjust push the shit down and do it any way. Now I will start feeling like I'm going to evacuate it rapidly if I force any thing. Them working on my intestines have changed the game a little for me. I was thinking MK67 to pick up the appetite. Thoughts?


Let's see what the body wants to do first.

I think its probably the body still trying to adjust.

You went through a very traumatic event. Then when you got mostly over that, you started training and forcing more food. It's quite possible that your body is just saying "fuck you, you're going too fast".

Let's give it a little time and adjusting before we throw drugs at it [emoji6]


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey just that fast Montego has hit me with a new friendlier diet that still has a calorie count that's going to move the scale! Hows that for service!

TY Montego


----------



## Concreteguy

*End of week three*

Well, this is the end of week three. Not much difference. Guess what? You have to eat to change things guys. Johnny needs to fucking eat.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Well, this is the end of week three. Not much difference. Guess what? You have to eat to change things guys. Johnny needs to fucking eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24845


You look leaner then the previous week which makes sense with the eating issues. You don't look smaller despite being a touch leaner though, quads are Little more separated and delts as well, which is good. I think you lost some fullness and when you're able to get the food down you're gonna start seeing some big changes.


----------



## Concreteguy

When you set up the side by sides you can really see anything that may have changed.
 I did get a little stronger across the board on all my lifts.


----------



## Sandpig

Concreteguy said:


> When you set up the side by sides you can really see anything that may have changed.
> I did get a little stronger across the board on all my lifts.


Getting stronger is obviously a good sign. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Thought I would up date you guys. I'm doing much better with the diet but still having huge issues with the last meal of the night. Other than that I'm about 90% 0n point food wise.

I have switched back to Blue Taylors training for the time being. It hits all the body parts twice and has an enfaces on legs because I'm weak in the wheel department. Just coming up to speed with all the extra sets is killing me. I'm doing it but it's really testing me to say the least. There are times when I feel like I could just faint. I literally told the guys at the gym that if I go down not to hit me with a defibrillator  because I just fainted. They laughed at me but I don't think they knew how serious I was being. Strange. 
 I think this weeks check in pics will show change because of the extra calories feeding the training. We will see. With no gear in play it's hard to expect anything. I'm always surprised seeing changes. I'm so programed. Over the years of doing gear I have mind fucked myself into believing I cant build anything without it. But muscle memory is a whole different animal I have NEVER dealt with in this extreme before.
 Monte pms me to ask how I'm doing with the diet. This guy keeps it up and I'm going to believe he actually gives a shit...….lol.

BTW: I have started doing light sets on abb equipment. I feel a pain thats hard to describe. All I can say is things don't feel like they're ok. I'm hoping it's just nerves being screwed up from being cut on and things will all fall into place.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Thought I would up date you guys. I'm doing much better with the diet but still having huge issues with the last meal of the night. Other than that I'm about 90% 0n point food wise.
> 
> I have switched back to Blue Taylors training for the time being. It hits all the body parts twice and has an enfaces on legs because I'm weak in the wheel department. Just coming up to speed with all the extra sets is killing me. I'm doing it but it's really testing me to say the least. There are times when I feel like I could just faint. I literally told the guys at the gym that if I go down not to hit me with a defibrillator  because I just fainted. They laughed at me but I don't think they knew how serious I was being. Strange.
> I think this weeks check in pics will show change because of the extra calories feeding the training. We will see. With no gear in play it's hard to expect anything. I'm always surprised seeing changes. I'm so programed. Over the years of doing gear I have mind fucked myself into believing I cant build anything without it. But muscle memory is a whole different animal I have NEVER dealt with in this extreme before.
> Monte pms me to ask how I'm doing with the diet. This guy keeps it up and I'm going to believe he actually gives a shit...….lol.
> 
> BTW: I have started doing light sets on abb equipment. I feel a pain thats hard to describe. All I can say is things don't feel like they're ok. I'm hoping it's just nerves being screwed up from being cut on and things will all fall into place.


Sounds like things are starting to fall in place.

The training...... If what I've heard Bleu has his clients do training wise, 10 sets of say Squats to failure? I might be off here, I don't think that's the best route for training at the current time.

There's only so much we can recover from when we're not "on", much less operating at less then peak performance from a set back like you had.

I would suggest a pretty basic upper lower split like you were running for a while, then, when you're back to 100% mentally, physically and hungry [emoji1787], ramp that training up. If you shoot your wad now it's just gonna get harder quicker.

You can just look at the last few weeks as weeks off........ Always big opportunities to make great progress after that time off of you minimize work load while still getting the optimal results.

And yeah, I do really care [emoji6]


----------



## danieltx

Concreteguy said:


> BTW: I have started doing light sets on abb equipment. I feel a pain thats hard to describe. All I can say is things don't feel like they're ok. I'm hoping it's just nerves being screwed up from being cut on and things will all fall into place.



See if you can find videos of John Meadows talking about his ab issues. I don't believe he had the same procedure you did, but he had some major surgery involving his intestine / colon / something like that in 2005 and wasn't able to train his abs for years. I recall him saying it had something to do with nerves.

When he won his pro card he had just recently started training them again. For what it's worth, when Dave Palumbo interviewed him after winning, Meadows said it could've been the growth hormone that helped his abs recover to where he could train them again.


----------



## Concreteguy

danieltx said:


> See if you can find videos of John Meadows talking about his ab issues. I don't believe he had the same procedure you did, but he had some major surgery involving his intestine / colon / something like that in 2005 and wasn't able to train his abs for years. I recall him saying it had something to do with nerves.
> 
> When he won his pro card he had just recently started training them again. For what it's worth, when Dave Palumbo interviewed him after winning, Meadows said it could've been the growth hormone that helped his abs recover to where he could train them again.



Ya, they fucked up my abbs bad. Talk about ugly...…….it couldn't get much worse. Shit just doesn't look right.
 I have an abb crunch machine at the gym and I'm doing 4 x 50s with 40lbs witch isn't much. I'm also doing a machine that simulates a twisting motion. Kinda like swinging a base ball bat. I'm afraid to plank or really load my abbs at the moment.
 This is about as fucked up as it gets. I go from training to go back to the Nats too training just to get back to looking like a regular "Joe" in the gym. This is a lot to deal with guys. I still just cant wrap my head around what I'm seeing in the mirror. The only redeeming thing about this is I'm not dead. Go figure.

 Well I'll have pics up Sunday. For what that's worth...………..:action-smiley-064:


----------



## Concreteguy

It appears that I have some kind of nerve damage to my left trap and shoulder. Looks as if theyre not responding to training at all. Litterally WTF else can go wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to start just shrugging a dumbbell in my left arm for a while now. Extreme left shoulder work as well.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> It appears that I have some kind of nerve damage to my left trap and shoulder. Looks as if theyre not responding to training at all. Litterally WTF else can go wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to start just shrugging a dumbbell in my left arm for a while now. Extreme left shoulder work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24862


You look fuller this week. What's weight at?


----------



## Sandpig

Just keep getting it done. Do not ever give up. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> You look fuller this week. What's weight at?



I'm up three pounds. 190 at night and 184ish during the morning. Still getting stronger. I went back to the whole body upper and lower program as well. My arms are noticeably bigger and by the way my shorts fit me I know my legs are growing.


----------



## Concreteguy

Sandpig said:


> Just keep getting it done. Do not ever give up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk



I hear ya brother. But how much more shit is going to come my way? Enough already!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I'm up three pounds. 190 at night and 184ish during the morning. Still getting stronger. I went back to the whole body upper and lower program as well. My arms are noticeably bigger and by the way my shorts fit me I know my legs are growing.


Good weight increase and it's not looking like water either. I'll get the adjustment made like we talked about and send it over.


----------



## Massmonster32

Concreteguy said:


> Before if I didn't want to eat I could jjust push the shit down and do it any way. Now I will start feeling like I'm going to evacuate it rapidly if I force any thing. Them working on my intestines have changed the game a little for me. I was thinking MK67 to pick up the appetite. Thoughts?



Ben n Jerrys ice cream my favorite has about 1000-1200 calories per pint and it taste so good. Cookie dough my favorite followed by Cherry Garcia one and chubby hubby... 

Your progress is coming along awesome man. Its good to see you back at it. Seeing you smile in the pics a couple weeks later shows you getting back your confidence which is awesome...MM


----------



## Massmonster32

Concreteguy said:


> Thought I would up date you guys. I'm doing much better with the diet but still having huge issues with the last meal of the night. Other than that I'm about 90% 0n point food wise.
> 
> I have switched back to Blue Taylors training for the time being. It hits all the body parts twice and has an enfaces on legs because I'm weak in the wheel department. Just coming up to speed with all the extra sets is killing me. I'm doing it but it's really testing me to say the least. There are times when I feel like I could just faint. I literally told the guys at the gym that if I go down not to hit me with a defibrillator  because I just fainted. They laughed at me but I don't think they knew how serious I was being. Strange.
> I think this weeks check in pics will show change because of the extra calories feeding the training. We will see. With no gear in play it's hard to expect anything. I'm always surprised seeing changes. I'm so programed. Over the years of doing gear I have mind fucked myself into believing I cant build anything without it. But muscle memory is a whole different animal I have NEVER dealt with in this extreme before.
> Monte pms me to ask how I'm doing with the diet. This guy keeps it up and I'm going to believe he actually gives a shit...….lol.
> 
> BTW: I have started doing light sets on abb equipment. I feel a pain thats hard to describe. All I can say is things don't feel like they're ok. I'm hoping it's just nerves being screwed up from being cut on and things will all fall into place.



If it hurts in a weird way when you try to train your abbs I would give it a bit more time. At least before you use any weighted movements on machines or pullys. Maybe use your own body or completely give it some more time to heal. MM


----------



## Concreteguy

My training has changed. Monte switched me to a program he likes to use with new clients. He has told me it's ok to talk about it in the log. 

 The new program is a variation of what he does himself.

I'm doing a total body workout two days a week and then one upper and one lower.
The training employs loading sets and pumping sets. Example: One day would be upper body loading sets and then lower body pumping sets. Then the next training session would be a flip flop of pumping and loading.
 The training program is much easier to sit and read than to do. To just look it over it makes you wonder if it has any ass behind it. But once your doing it and applying full stresses you should work too it catches up to you like a sonomoni. Today was my day off so I went in and did some abb work with a little calf work too. I'm just addicted to going to the gym.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> My training has changed. Monte switched me to a program he likes to use with new clients. He has told me it's ok to talk about it in the log.
> 
> The new program is a variation of what he does himself.
> 
> I'm doing a total body workout two days a week and then one upper and one lower.
> The training employs loading sets and pumping sets. Example: One day would be upper body loading sets and then lower body pumping sets. Then the next training session would be a flip flop of pumping and loading.
> The training program is much easier to sit and read than to do. To just look it over it makes you wonder if it has any ass behind it. But once your doing it and applying full stresses you should work too it catches up to you like a sonomoni. Today was my day off so I went in and did some abb work with a little calf work too. I'm just addicted to going to the gym.


I think the amount of rest that's wrote in will definitely be helpful right now.

Like it said, it's not some crazy protocol but, it works great if you can generate intensity which we know you can.

Get that rest! It's the most important thing right now besides food.


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was loading for the lower body and pumping for upper. The exercises changed up for both so it hits things in a different way. I killed it!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Today was loading for the lower body and pumping for upper. The exercises changed up for both so it hits things in a different way. I killed it!


Variety is not only the spice of life, it's another tool in the tool box to stimulate growth [emoji6]


----------



## prostock

*concrete guy*

hey bro ive been following your journey and proud of you man. im from pro muscle mostly but can relate to your story. im 63 now but at 60 was hit with bladder cancer. went from 6'3 255 to 170.. looked pretty much as your pics like totally deflated. it took about 6 mons to get bak on track . after that i went to 200 mgs wk and shit started happening nicely. At 9 mons i was at 246 looking good and strong..if you keep trucking you will get bak you life quickly sir. Muscle memory is truely a gift you ll have because of all your previous hard work.. Just keep jammin buddy...pro


----------



## Concreteguy

prostock said:


> hey bro ive been following your journey and proud of you man. im from pro muscle mostly but can relate to your story. im 63 now but at 60 was hit with bladder cancer. went from 6'3 255 to 170.. looked pretty much as your pics like totally deflated. it took about 6 mons to get bak on track . after that i went to 200 mgs wk and shit started happening nicely. At 9 mons i was at 246 looking good and strong..if you keep trucking you will get bak you life quickly sir. Muscle memory is truely a gift you ll have because of all your previous hard work.. Just keep jammin buddy...pro



I need to hear stories like yours friend. Thank you! So encouraging to hear you fully rebounded on next to nothing. I'm going to hold off until I'm up against the wall.


----------



## prostock

CG what also helped me sir was adding Hydromax  or 65% glycerol powder to my amino creatine concoction. It has helped me keep my muscles fuller and stronger and greater tendon strength .. just a thought bro ...pro


----------



## Concreteguy

Prostock, could you elaborate a little on this please?


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was upper body push and pull. 

Most sets where 2 X triple drop sets to failure for each exercise. Yep you read that correctly and it DID SUCK...…….LOL. But in a good way. A total melt down...… Wrapping your head around the third drop is challenging. This should make a big difference.


----------



## Concreteguy

*Another year*

Today I turned 59. Possibly one of my worse years ever. 

I'm currently in the worst physical condition I've been in over thirty years. For that reason alone I'm not taking or posting a picture. I just dont want to document it for all time on the good old internet. My diet is still failing me and late in the week I managed to pull the upper middle of my back. I know it's painful even reading this but imagine living it.
 I'm consumed by trying to over come these obstacles. It's new to me loosing over and over at something I'm trying my hardest at. It's august and all I wear to the gym is long shorts and a hoody sweat shirt.
 I'm not giving up. That's not in my character. That being said I would be lying if I didn't admit to considering just walking away. What keeps me in the game is knowing my view of myself would forever be changed having done that. 
 Let me get back to the sofa and hot pad...……...….


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya know what? The pains and joint issues are almost over coming me during and after training. After talking it over with Monte I'm going back on 300mgs a week of long test. I have been clean for months and months so this should hopefully hit me enough to feel it. But after years of pounding it who knows...……at 59 whats 300mgs?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Ya know what? The pains and joint issues are almost over coming me during and after training. After talking it over with Monte I'm going back on 300mgs a week of long test. I have been clean for months and months so this should hopefully hit me enough to feel it. But after years of pounding it who knows...……at 59 whats 300mgs?


I believe mental health is equally, if not more important then physical health. No matter how "healthy" you are, if the brain isn't right and you feel like dog shit, what's the point?

Especially given your age and usage history, I think staying off would be far worse then adding in a low maintenance dose of Testosterone.

We just gotta watch that itch of a adding in more when it comes [emoji6]


----------



## Concreteguy

Today I did 150mgs of test prop and 150mgs of Cyp. Next week it will all be cyp. My reasoning is I want it to start acting quicker on me.
  I then did some tren, masterone, anadrol and winny..LOL you know I'm just fucking with ya now.....


----------



## Concreteguy

prostock said:


> CG what also helped me sir was adding Hydromax  or 65% glycerol powder to my amino creatine concoction. It has helped me keep my muscles fuller and stronger and greater tendon strength .. just a thought bro ...pro



 I just ordered this product. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Today I did 150mgs of test prop and 150mgs of Cyp. Next week it will all be cyp. My reasoning is I want it to start acting quicker on me.
> I then did some tren, masterone, anadrol and winny..LOL you know I'm just fucking with ya now.....


Lol. Just load up the syringe barrel and shoot away [emoji23][emoji382]


----------



## Concreteguy

THIS IS THE END OF SIX WEEKS OF TRAINING


I have gained 10 lbs in the last two weeks! The 300mgs of test and the eating is all that can acount for this. The training is spot on and intens. I don't think the 10lbs landed as shit weight. I'm getting stronger also. Notice in the pic that I have some strange bumps to the left and right of my navel. They fucked me up in theses areas. That just isn't right. It feels strange to the touch also. But over all I think I'm still just filling in areas that were previously deflated. My traps, delts, tris, bis and quads are all bigger and stronger. I'm truly happy with everything at this moment.

I'm going to pin another 150 of prop and 150 of cyp because I think it had so much ass behind it. I dont know if you remember but my natty test levels were 1300..... I'm guessing these test amounts are moving my numbers up about 400 points. So a test level of 1700(bro guessing) could explain why things started happening. The test number being 300mgs is hard to figure WHY this seams to have such a kick but it does. Maybe the small amount of test is what it took to tip me over into a anabolic condition combined with my natty numbers?  Maybe there is something too these small doses? I'm REALLY not a believer in them but this is hard to deny. If ANYONE had told me I would come back this far in six weeks I would have literally thought of them as being miss informed as to what the human body is capable of. Well, here I am eating some humble pie and LOVING IT!  

Thank you Monte!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I have gained 10 lbs in the last two weeks! The 300mgs of test and the eating is all that can acount for this. The training is spot on and intens. I don't think the 10lbs landed as shit weight. I'm getting stronger also. Notice in the pic that I have some strange bumps to the left and right of my navel. They fucked me up in theses areas. That just isn't right. It feels strange to the touch also. But over all I think I'm still just filling in areas that were previously deflated. My traps, delts, tris, bis and quads are all bigger and stronger. I'm truly happy with everything at this moment.
> 
> I'm going to pin another 150 of prop and 150 of cyp because I think it had so much ass behind it. I dont know if you remember but my natty test levels were 1300..... I'm guessing these test amounts are moving my numbers up about 400 points. So a test level of 1700(bro guessing) could explain why things started happening. The test number 300 is hard to figure WHY this seams to have such a kick but it does. Maybe the small amount of test is what it took to tip my over into a anabolic condition combined with my natty numbers?  Maybe there is something too these small doses? I'm REALLY not a believer in them but this is hard to deny. If ANYONE had told me I would come back this far in six weeks I would have literally thought of them as being miss informed as to what the human body is capable of. Well, here I am eating some humble pie and LOVING IT!
> 
> Thank you Monte!
> 
> 
> View attachment 24934


Hell yes!

I don't see any fat personally. Bigger and fuller.

Excellent work!


----------



## prostock

*concrete guy*

so just checking up on ya bro .. Ur makeing good tracks man.. As far as joints ive been there too .. did heavy doses of tumeric, collegen and hyaluronic acid.. All work synergistically for anti inflammatory properties... Helped me alot and its still my daily gig.. Give your test another 6 weeks and watch shiyt happn.. And as Montego stated its a mental help for sure.. Quit looking in the mirror for 3 weeks and give your self an image break so you dont get mind fuked.. I was a pretty fuked up guy from that C bullshit but after getting back into it 9 mons later you could nt hardly tell... As far as diet you know the deal but as a thought i ate many more good fats and it seemed to make a diff gain wise .. rock on Sir!!!   pro


----------



## Concreteguy

prostock said:


> so just checking up on ya bro .. Ur makeing good tracks man.. As far as joints ive been there too .. did heavy doses of tumeric, collegen and hyaluronic acid.. All work synergistically for anti inflammatory properties... Helped me alot and its still my daily gig.. Give your test another 6 weeks and watch shiyt happn.. And as Montego stated its a mental help for sure.. Quit looking in the mirror for 3 weeks and give your self an image break so you dont get mind fuked.. I was a pretty fuked up guy from that C bullshit but after getting back into it 9 mons later you could nt hardly tell... As far as diet you know the deal but as a thought i ate many more good fats and it seemed to make a diff gain wise .. rock on Sir!!!   pro



Good info bro! and I'm already "mind fucked" lol


----------



## Concreteguy

Been taking the Hy d r o M ax at three tabs before training and I think there's something to it. I'm killing it at the gym and feeling like a lactic acid pond the day after. I'm finally starting to enjoy training again. I'm getting enough size back that I can feel a pump. I have had some guys at the gym mention I look fuller even with my hoody on.

 What I will say about adding in the test is I don't feel the "I want to jump on my wife feeling". Normally when I go on I'm a man on a mission. At this little amount it's not enough to start the engine in that manor. I'm hoping my body is getting enough to matter.


----------



## prostock

*afterburner effect*

CG once you get your body flooded ( 2 weeks ) with your amino/cret/ hydro goodies start somatozine 2 tabs b4 bed for a good 8 weeks. Just relaying to you what has worked for me dureing those fuked times bro.. take care ... pro


----------



## Concreteguy

Well it's been seven weeks now and not much has changed since week six. So with that said no pics this week. I added three pounds and may be a touch leaner.
With such low gear use (300mgs test per week) this is happening like watching paint dry.

I can't even tell ya how tempting it is to just drop the hammer and start growing again. But once again I'll hold the line on that move and continue low dosing it...…………….I'm still asking myself WTF did I do in life to deserve this!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Well it's been seven weeks now and not much has changed since week six. So with that said no pics this week. I added three pounds and may be a touch leaner.
> With such low gear use (300mgs test per week) this is happening like watching paint dry.
> 
> I can't even tell ya how tempting it is to just drop the hammer and start growing again. But once again I'll hold the line on that move and continue low dosing it...…………….I'm still asking myself WTF did I do in life to deserve this!


You just gained 13 lbs in like twenty days lol.

You must be watching quick dry paint [emoji6]


----------



## Concreteguy

Training isn't getting any easier. My lifts aren't going up and as it is my stomach is fighting me tooth and nail. Life is just up hill at the moment. Two days ago I was ripped to the bone. I have no idea what's going on with having the shits every time I eat. But this isn't going to work out in the end. I feel like I'm going the wrong direction. I'm even eating ice cream before bed. I cant put on any weight at the moment.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Training isn't getting any easier. My lifts aren't going up and as it is my stomach is fighting me tooth and nail. Life is just up hill at the moment. Two days ago I was ripped to the bone. I have no idea what's going on with having the shits every time I eat. But this isn't going to work out in the end. I feel like I'm going the wrong direction. I'm even eating ice cream before bed. I cant put on any weight at the moment.


If you're having sudden gastric issues I would advise seeing a Dr asap.


----------



## Concreteguy

I can get into see him this Sunday at the hospital. This guy is over an hour one way.


----------



## MR. BMJ

CG, get in and play it safe. It could be nothing, or it could be a concern. Either way, they may be able to spot something and/or give you peace of mind. They can explain your situation more in-depth, and give you info on what to expect. A little over 2 months ago, you underwent a very intrusive surgery on your GI tract, and I think overall, you need to play the turtle in your recovery race. You didn't have an out-patient surgery brother, it was very very serious (<----I know you know that). Personally, i'd give it time, and give it months at maintenance calories (maybe a little over) with just a 'healthy' eating regimine and basic training program. 

I'm sorry, I know you've answered a lot of questions on your surgery and probably answered this....BUT, did they resect any of your intestinal tract?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes they cut and reconnected two areas. They removed two curves that were too sharp and abstracted bowel movements.


----------



## Concreteguy

My liver enzymes are over 118. This is way to high. This is happening not because of anything I'm taking but it's do to not having the sufficient blood flow to my liver. They told me this would fix it's self in time but it would seam I'm running out of time. They have explained another surgery to me that is a very serious procedure. I'm going to have to be on deaths door before I go back under the knife guys. I have stopped taking even vitamins at the moment and my fluids are over a gallon and a half a day. Funny thing is I feel great. My training is good but I have next to no appetite. Every meal I eat is one that I have to make go down. I am taking TUDCA and NAC for liver aid. I'm sorry I checked out of my log lately. I sit down to write a post and just get my head up my ass and click away.


----------



## BEASTZ6

How about an update CG?


----------



## Concreteguy

My last blood panel was a 113. The normal range is 2 to 54. So I'm X2 the normal range. I should be getting back new panel numbers this coming week.

Soon I'm going to be posting pics that I don't think most of you will even believe. My body weight is 212 and I'm as lean as all the other pics previously. Guys that's up (60) pounds from the first picture I poste getting out of the hospital. I know, Thank God I documented this with dates to prove it happened. No body would but this shit if I hadn't.
 I literally look as good if not better than ever before. How the fuck did you do this? Good question. Because I can't do any gear of any kind for the time being, I went to Lantus, Humalog and generic HGH. My meals are mostly a full cup of egg whites and 3/4 can of pie filling. I will also eat huge servings of pasta and shrimp with Rago sauce. In the mornings I'll eat five whole eggs scrambled with home fries. I'm up around 4000 calories a day on pure garbage. The thing is I can eat it and it stays down.
What's the caveat? I look as big as ever but have half the strength I normally would have at this size. Maybe it's not having the gear in the mix that's holding me way back?
I hope everyone is reading this and understands "The old goat is back and may look  better than before". Mentally I feel SOooo much better too. Things are changing so quickly I keep holding off on a new set of pics. What I will admit to is what ever they did to my abbs they have left them fucked up. I have been doing light high rep abb work and it's still just ugly.
What has left me wondering is how this new cocktail can work with literally zero gear in play? Really leaves me wondering. Not that I thought I knew it all but I never once reasoned doing just slin and hgh with huge results. I think that's a bet many of us would have lost including myself.
Monte is pure gold to me. He helped me for nothing and for that he will always be in my inner circle. The problem is he's laying out diets for healthy people that can eat them. If you turned this around and had him recommending what I'm eating at the moment I would have rolled my eyes and questioned his sanity. lol          I just ate shit that was dense in calories until I found stuff that will stay down. Only I could have done this for myself. No one else. Look I would imagine you guys will have questions. Most of this is laid out in the insulin paper I wrote over at the peptide forum. With gear in the amounts I was previously running I can't imagine what would be happening about now. But for the time being I have to get my enzyme numbers WAY down before stepping back on the gas. But not for nothing, when you see my pics your going to wonder how much gear has to do with this at all...……… I was 216 at 5'9" just before going into the comma. So anything north of 216 will be new growth. New growth with no gear in play may be the deal braker?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> My last blood panel was a 113. The normal range is 2 to 54. So I'm X2 the normal range. I should be getting back new panel numbers this coming week.
> 
> Soon I'm going to be posting pics that I don't think most of you will even believe. My body weight is 212 and I'm as lean as all the other pics previously. Guys that's up (60) pounds from the first picture I poste getting out of the hospital. I know, Thank God I documented this with dates to prove it happened. No body would but this shit if I hadn't.
> I literally look as good if not better than ever before. How the fuck did you do this? Good question. Because I can't do any gear of any kind for the time being, I went to Lantus, Humalog and generic HGH. My meals are mostly a full cup of egg whites and 3/4 can of pie filling. I will also eat huge servings of pasta and shrimp with Rago sauce. In the mornings I'll eat five whole eggs scrambled with home fries. I'm up around 4000 calories a day on pure garbage. The thing is I can eat it and it stays down.
> What's the caveat? I look as big as ever but have half the strength I normally would have at this size. Maybe it's not having the gear in the mix that's holding me way back?
> I hope everyone is reading this and understands "The old goat is back and may look  better than before". Mentally I feel SOooo much better too. Things are changing so quickly I keep holding off on a new set of pics. What I will admit to is what ever they did to my abbs they have left them fucked up. I have been doing light high rep abb work and it's still just ugly.
> What has left me wondering is how this new cocktail can work with literally zero gear in play? Really leaves me wondering. Not that I thought I knew it all but I never once reasoned doing just slin and hgh with huge results. I think that's a bet many of us would have lost including myself.
> Monte is pure gold to me. He helped me for nothing and for that he will always be in my inner circle. The problem is he's laying out diets for healthy people that can eat them. If you turned this around and had him recommending what I'm eating at the moment I would have rolled my eyes and questioned his sanity. lol          I just ate shit that was dense in calories until I found stuff that will stay down. Only I could have done this for myself. No one else. Look I would imagine you guys will have questions. Most of this is laid out in the insulin paper I wrote over at the peptide forum. With gear in the amounts I was previously running I can't imagine what would be happening about now. But for the time being I have to get my enzyme numbers WAY down before stepping back on the gas. But not for nothing, when you see my pics your going to wonder how much gear has to do with this at all...……… I was 216 at 5'9" just before going into the comma. So anything north of 216 will be new growth. New growth with no gear in play may be the deal braker?


Very happy to see this post man.

Glad that you've figured out a formula that's working and have gotten that fire back!

Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## psych

Keep going boss!


----------



## Sandpig

Happy to see you are still kicking ass. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Sandpig said:


> Happy to see you are still kicking ass.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


Sandpig -great to see you brotha - been a while.


----------



## d2r2ddd

cg, great to hear such +ve news fm u !


----------



## squatster

Cg
Hope you documented all this so we can try it out scoobs time
Why pie filling?
What's your go to filling? 
Why not frosting?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Cg
> 
> Hope you documented all this so we can try it out scoobs time
> 
> Why pie filling?
> 
> What's your go to filling?
> 
> Why not frosting?


Because Chad Nichols [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sandpig

squatster said:


> Sandpig -great to see you brotha - been a while.


I've been around here, Pro muscle and MD. A lot of times I just read and don't really have much to say.


Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Cg
> Hope you documented all this so we can try it out scoobs time
> Why pie filling?
> What's your go to filling?
> Why not frosting?



Cherry is my "go too" and the reason for pie filling is it's massively dense in in calories and has ZERO fats in it. It was made to order for slamming insulin.  You wouldn't believe the heat my body generates from eating like this. Is it healthy...….of cores not. But I'm pulling the plugs out because I can't do any gear. Desperate times call for desperate measures...… I'm doing this for my sanity.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Cherry is my "go too" and the reason for pie filling is it's massively dense in in calories and has ZERO fats in it. It was made to order for slamming insulin.  You wouldn't believe the heat my body generates from eating like this. Is it healthy...….of cores not. But I'm pulling the plugs out because I can't do any gear. Desperate times call for desperate measures...… I'm doing this for my sanity.



That's pretty wild
How long can you do this for?
Wonder what would happen with with juice


----------



## Concreteguy

With gear you would get wildly huge quick. This is what many of the pros are doing. But the big boyz are doing much, much more Lantus than 50 units and most use pharma grade HGH. Those two changes make a huge difference. How long can I do this? I'm going to add Metformin soon an plan to continue for at least eight weeks.. The moment the momentum ends I will quit.


----------



## Concreteguy

I pulled my right trap. It's fucking killing me at the moment. I think with no gear I'm not only weaker but more apt to injuries. Looks like next week is going to be a lot of pushing and wheels work....lol


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I pulled my right trap. It's fucking killing me at the moment. I think with no gear I'm not only weaker but more apt to injuries. Looks like next week is going to be a lot of pushing and wheels work....lol


Where da pics!


----------



## Concreteguy

Your right buddy! I'm the guy always calling guys out for pics and now its me. This weekend is the weekend of pics. Promise. Time to serve up a wake up call to all the old heads out there……... Who here can say they gained 60 lbs in less than seven months and are under 10% body fat...........lol Could be a record of some kind?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Your right buddy! I'm the guy always calling guys out for pics and now its me. This weekend is the weekend of pics. Promise. Time to serve up a wake up call to all the old heads out there……... Who here can say they gained 60 lbs in less than seven months and are under 10% body fat...........lol Could be a record of some kind?


If it's not, I wanna meet the guy who did better lol


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> If it's not, I wanna meet the guy who did better lol


:smoking:


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> :smoking:


Ha! They were faking progress pictures for supplements all the way back then huh? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## d2r2ddd

its not supplement. Its a project/experiment done by nautilus creator Arthur Jones. 
U can google Casey Viator Colorado Experioment to read more.


----------



## Concreteguy

59 years old and on ZERO GEAR! As I told you just Lantus, Humalog and hgh.
Stats: 5'9" at 211 lbs first thing in the morning. This is a completely unpumped pic. This picture shows a 59 Pound rebound after my hostpital stay where I came out 152lbs at the beginning of April.
My size is coming back but as I mentioned my strength is still way off by a factor of almost half. I have stopped all insulin for the time being because I just got a feeling I should consolidate my gains for the moment and give my system some rebound time. My enzyme number are still 2X higher than they should be so no gear is in my future for a little while yet. But honestly, at 59 and no gear I still look better than 90% of the members at my gym. The 10% that has me beet is IFBB pros and hard core NPC guys AND girls. We have some crazy looking bikini class girls too. But I still have the gym rats chasing me.....


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> 59 years old and on ZERO GEAR! As I told you just Lantus, Humalog and hgh.
> Stats: 5'9" at 211 lbs first thing in the morning. This is a completely unpumped pic. This picture shows a 59 Pound rebound after my hostpital stay where I came out 152lbs at the beginning of April.
> My size is coming back but as I mentioned my strength is still way off by a factor of almost half. I have stopped all insulin for the time being because I just got a feeling I should consolidate my gains for the moment and give my system some rebound time. My enzyme number are still 2X higher than they should be so no gear is in my future for a little while yet. But honestly, at 59 and no gear I still look better than 90% of the members at my gym. The 10% that has me beet is IFBB pros and hard core NPC guys AND girls. We have some crazy looking bikini class girls too. But I still have the gym rats chasing me.....


Great strides man

Have you looked into injectable Glutathione for the liver enzyme situation?

I assume you are saying alt/ast are elevated but, what about bilirubin?


----------



## Concreteguy

I've been advised not to talk about this subject any longer to anyone other than my attorney and doctor.


----------

